# Datum



## undercover (1. Aug. 2008)

Hallo ,
ich habe nach dem perfekt setup debian etch 4.0 mit isp installiert.
Jetzt hab e ich auch ein paar Webseiten am laufen wo das datum drinn steht.
Wo bitte schön kann man am Server das Datum auf Deutsch umstellen.
Hab schon gegoogelt wie doof und nichts gefunden.
Denke aber das es ja eigentlich nicht so schwer sein kann.

Danke schonmal im voraus.

undercover


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2008)

Woher nehmen denn Deine Webseiten das Datum? Normalerweise wird es durch das entsprechende Script Formatiert und nicht durch eine Betriebssystem Einstellung.

Um die Timezone auf der Shell zu ändern, kannst Du Folgendes aufrufen:

dpkg-reconfigure tzdata


----------



## undercover (2. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,
THX für deine Antwort.
dpkg-reconfigure tzdata hatte ich schon gemacht und die Zeit auf auf Europa / Berlin eingestellt.
Leider blieb auch da das Datum auf Englisch stehen.
Jetzt habe ich 
locale 
aufgerufen und es kam ein Setup wo ich
de_DE ISO-8859-1
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15
eingetragen habe.
Jetzt ist mein Datum auf Deutsch
THX


----------



## toca (14. Aug. 2008)

Hi undercover, kannst du das bitte näher erläutern?
Wenn ich locale eingebe bekomme ich kein Setup, nur eine Ausgabe von folgenden Werten:

LC_CTYPE="de_DE"
LC_NUMERIC="de_DE"
LC_TIME="de_DE"
LC_COLLATE="de_DE"
LC_MONETARY="de_DE"
LC_MESSAGES="de_DE"
LC_PAPER="de_DE"
LC_NAME="de_DE"
LC_ADDRESS="de_DE"
LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE"
LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE"
LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE"
LC_ALL=

kann ich die irgendwo editieren? Wenn ja wo und wie.. *g* Und beim eingeben deiner Befehle kommt bei mir unbekanntes kommando... wo hast du diese Werte denn jetzt ganz genau eingesetzt? *grübel* bin noch frisch dabei..


----------

